# look in the rain



## branzzz (Feb 20, 2007)

i got caught in a light shower on the way home today on my look 555. should i be concerned with anything? i will just give it a pat down with a towel. since its the monsoon season here, should i totally stop when it drizzles?


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

oh, hell no! that's when you get the best rides in....
Lube and ride-on my brotha.
I was once caught in a hell-of-a storm and a Jeep with two girls (cute I might add) pulled up beside me and asked if I needed a ride. Being the dumbarss I am, I said "naw, this is great weather". After they drove off, I felt like was staring in the closing scene from dumb and dumber. 
I'm STILL kicking myself over that smooth move!!!


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Bikes are for riding. When my bike is dirty, it turns me on, kinda like that trashy but hot chick in the trailer park: sure she looks rough, but the self made tattoos are cool; she rides like a rabid badger; and no one knows better how to deliver a textbook Dirty Sanchez.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

branzzz said:


> i got caught in a light shower on the way home today on my look 555. should i be concerned with anything? i will just give it a pat down with a towel. since its the monsoon season here, should i totally stop when it drizzles?


I thought you were joking about monsoon season until I saw you live in Singapore.  

I live in South Florida and get caught in pretty heavy rains often. My look kg 381 has holes in the bottom bracket for drainage...How about the 555?


----------

